# Urdu/Hindi/Punjabi: Consume/Consumption



## Cilquiestsuens

Talking of a car or any other machine... I have heard different expressions... Let's take a sample sentence... 

This car consumes a lot of gas / petrol.

*Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol kharch karti hai*. (it is the normal Urdu I hear in Lahore)

*Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol Sarf karti hai *(this would be higher register Urdu)

*Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol maangtii hai *(I have heard this in Delhi from Hindi speakers, sounds very 'street style' to me, never heard in Urdu)

My questions : 

*a)* how would you say this sentence in your native Urdu / Hindi / Punjabi.... (I'm interested by any register of language 

*b)* are other verbs acceptable (_khaanaa ? lenaa ? khapaanaa ?)_ 

*c) *what would be the proper word for consumption : *khapat* ? *taSarruf* ?


----------



## panjabigator

I am not a native, but my family usually says <lenā> (P: <laiṇā>) for these things.  <khānā> to me implies that the car is a clunker and guzzles gas.

<khapānā>, not too sure about this one.  I've heard it used in the sense of <ta.ng karnā> - mujhe khapā rakhā hai, dukhī kar rakhā hai.  Can you suggest any other usages?

edit: also have heard <khap> for <halla galla>.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> I am not a native, but my family usually says <lenā> (P: <laiṇā>) for these things. <khānā> to me implies that the car is a clunker and guzzles gas.
> 
> <khapānā>, not too sure about this one. I've heard it used in the sense of <ta.ng karnā> - mujhe khapā rakhā hai, dukhī kar rakhā hai. Can you suggest any other usages?
> 
> edit: also have heard <khap> for <halla galla>.


 
Thanks for your input.

Yes khap in this sense is used a lot : *woh mera sar khapaa rahaa hai*... *Udhar ham bohot khap gae*...

No, I'm not asking about this sense, but rather if there is any one using it in its 'orignal' sense (= to consume ?)


----------



## cweeetguy2000

Cilquiestsuens said:


> if there is any one using it in its 'orignal' sense (= to consume ?)



"Khapat" This word is commonly used in our family for the consumption pertaining to money or material.

Although in Bombay the term used is Peena. 
Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol peeti hai.


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Talking of a car or any other machine... I have heard different expressions... Let's take a sample sentence...
> 
> This car consumes a lot of gas / petrol.
> 
> *Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol kharch karti hai*. (it is the normal Urdu I hear in Lahore)
> 
> *Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol Sarf karti hai *(this would be higher register Urdu)
> 
> *Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol maangtii hai *(I have heard this in Delhi from Hindi speakers, sounds very 'street style' to me, never heard in Urdu)
> 
> My questions :
> 
> *a)* how would you say this sentence in your native Urdu / Hindi / Punjabi.... (I'm interested by any register of language
> 
> *b)* are other verbs acceptable (_khaanaa ? lenaa ? khapaanaa ?)_
> 
> *c) *what would be the proper word for consumption : *khapat* ? *taSarruf* ?



*yeh gaaRii bahut piTraul / petrol piitii hai *!  - we use the verb piinaa = to drink!
*yeh gaaRii bahut piTraul / petrol isti3maal kartii hai *! - verb: isti3maal karnaa = to use
*yeh gaaRii bahut gays / gas isti3maal kartii hai *!


For the sentences you mentioned:

*is gaaRii mei.n bahut piTraul / petrol kharch / xarch hotaa hai*.

*is gaaRii mei.n bahut piTraul / petrol Sarf hotaa hai*

[*Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol maangtii hai  - we would never use this. I agree this sounds very much like street slang in some parts of South Asia and reminds me of how we, as youngsters, were told of and made fun of the British using these kinds of expression, e.g.  *_ham k-haanaa mangtaa haai = I want food!_ ]

... and despite our usual Lakhnavii Urdu politeness, we also don't say: *yeh gaaRii bahut piTraul / petrol  / gays / gas nosh farmaatiihai *! - verb: nosh farmaanaa = to consume.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks all.... Now what is the word you would commonly use for consumption... cweeetguy 2000 mentioned that it would be *khapat*, what would others say ???

Note : Faylasoof, did you mean to say that the sentence : *yeh gaaRi bahut piTraul kharch kartii hai* be wrong or unusual in your Urdu ???


----------



## Faylasoof

cweeetguy2000 said:


> "Khapat" This word is commonly used in our family for the consumption pertaining to money or material.
> 
> Although in Bombay the term used is Peena.
> Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol peeti hai.


  This is interesting! We do use k-hapat کَھپَت but not in the context we are talking about.

 This too is interesting since we as Lakhanvi Urduphones also use it! I have a feeling they took it form us!!



Cilquiestsuens said:


> Thanks all.... Now what is the word you would commonly use for consumption... cweeetguy 2000 mentioned that it would be khapat, what would others say ???
> 
> Note :  Faylasoof, did you mean to say that the sentence : _*yeh gaaRi bahut piTraul kharch kartii hai*_ be wrong or unusual in your Urdu ???


   Let me answer it this way. In this context, we _tend _to use the Active Tense (kharch / Sarf karnaa) for rational beings. For non-rational beings and inanimate objects we use the Passive Tense (kharch / Sarf honaa). Hence my examples above.

Of course if someone said <yeh gaaRi bahut piTraul kharch kartii hai> we'd know right away what was meant but to us this very sounds unusual. 

... and for k-hapat, I've already responded to cweetguy2000.


----------



## tamah

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Yes khap in this sense is used a lot : *woh mera sar khapaa rahaa hai*... *Udhar ham bohot khap gae*...
> 
> No, I'm not asking about this sense, but rather if there is any one using it in its 'orignal' sense (= to consume ?)



A small question...
Can we use 'khapana' in this context of a car? I have heard this word a lot in Mumbai but it was always related to anger or frustration ... like 'apna bheja mat khapa!'


----------



## panjabigator

> apna bheja mat khapa!



I've heard that from Delhites as well.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> I've heard that from Delhites as well.



This is how we use it too. So both, Dehlavis and Lakhnavis use it like this, which is what I implied above when I said < _We do use k-hapat کَھپَت but not in the context we are talking about_>.

_We don't use it for petrol consumption in a car as such._ We could use it in this context like so (when we wish to say we spent a lot of money):

*is gaaRii par maine apne paise xoob k-hapaae! *

_I've burnt a lot of money on this car!_

This is a general statement about expenditure on the car _which may include money spent on petrol_ but could also refer to other things done to the car.




tamah said:


> A small question...
> Can we use 'khapana' in this context of a car? I have heard this word a lot in Mumbai but it was always related to anger or frustration ... like 'apna bheja mat khapa!'



That sounds perfect to me! Except we would say: _apna bheja nahii.n khapao_! Again, no direct association with a car / any machine.


----------



## tamah

Faylasoof said:


> tamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A small question...
> Can we use 'khapana' in this context of a car? I have heard this word a lot in Mumbai but it was always related to anger or frustration ... like 'apna bheja mat khapa!'
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds perfect to me! Except we would say: _apna bheja nahii.n khapao_! Again, no direct association with a car / any machine.
Click to expand...

Thanks Faylasoof!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks for everybody's input which made this thread so informative and interesting.

Thanks Faylasoof for this very important remark:




> Let me answer it this way. In this context, we _tend _to use the Active Tense (kharch / Sarf karnaa) for rational beings. For non-rational beings and inanimate objects we use the Passive Tense (kharch / Sarf honaa). Hence my examples above.




Now one last question: how do you say : consumption in Urdu (apart from khapat which would be used for instance for things you consume at home : ghar kii / ghareloo khapat.).
 
Would the word *taSarruf* fit in a more general sense (including the gas consumption of a car) or do you have any better word?


----------



## Faylasoof

Depending on the context we are talking about, the idea of consumption may be expressed by:

 کھانا پينا =   eating and drinking / consuming food.
 خرچ  =  صرف  = expenditure / consumption – depending on usage.
 استعمال  = use.

 The first can be used as a verb as it is. For the others we make compounds by using either _karnaa_ کرنا (active tense) or _honaa_ ہونا (passive tense).

  Of course _consumption _in English also means = TB (!) = _diq _دِق  = _tap diq _تپ دِق  = _siil_ سِل.

   The word   تصرف  has many meanings, not necessarily in this order:

 تصرف _taSarruf_ =  disposal,  disbursement; expenditure, expenses;  extravagance;  possession, occupancy; misapplication; embezzlement, misappropriation; power, influence etc. etc.


----------



## bakshink

ghareloo khapat to me makes no sense. Khapat is used for objects/things. Tel kii khapat, paise kii khapat, sar mat khapaao are OK but ghreloo khapat would stand for what? Ghar kaa kharchaa stands for expenditure at home and this kharach that kharach for various expenses. Then bijalii kharch means consumption of electricity but bijalii par kharch means expenditure on electricity.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I didn't invent this expression. It is used in the media.... in Hindi as well as in Urdu... *Ghareloo khapat* means all the things which are consumed at your home (bijli, petrol, food, things...etc...), not necessarily from the point of view of their monetary value.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Cilquiestsuens said:


> I didn't invent this expression. It is used in the media.... in Hindi as well as in Urdu... *Ghareloo khapat* means all the things which are consumed at your home (bijli, petrol, food, things...etc...), not necessarily from the point of view of their monetary value.



How bout Istihlaak for consumption? It is used in both Arabic and Turkish. I have never personally heard it in urdu but won't be surprised if it is part of the high register somewhat like the likes of Istihlaal.


----------



## littlepond

Interesting that no one seems to have mentioned "upbhog" so far, a commonly used word in Hindi for consumption. Also "vyay karnaa" (= kharch karnaa, kharch kar daalnaa).


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Talking of a car or any other machine... I have heard different expressions... Let's take a sample sentence...
> 
> This car consumes a lot of gas / petrol.
> 
> *Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol kharch karti hai*. (it is the normal Urdu I hear in Lahore)
> 
> *Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol Sarf karti hai *(this would be higher register Urdu)
> 
> *Yeh gaaRii bohot petrol maangtii hai *(I have heard this in Delhi from Hindi speakers, sounds very 'street style' to me, never heard in Urdu)
> 
> My questions :
> 
> *a)* how would you say this sentence in your native Urdu / Hindi / Punjabi.... (I'm interested by any register of language
> 
> *b)* are other verbs acceptable (_khaanaa ? lenaa ? khapaanaa ?)_
> 
> *c) *what would be the proper word for consumption : *khapat* ? *taSarruf* ?



Strangely enough, even though the third option is considered "street language", to my mind it is closest to the English meaning. For Urdu, I would probably go for Faylasoof SaaHib's choice of the verb "piinaa".

a) In Punjabi, I would say "e gaDDii bohtaa ii paTrol khaandii/piindii e

b) In Punjabi at least "khaaNRaa" would be acceptable.

c) I don't think I would use this verb in Punjabi


----------



## littlepond

For the sentences in the OP, we do say in colloquial language "yeh garii bauhat petrol khaatii/piitii hai".


----------

